# First round of testing for fatigue & low testosterone...



## CaptainThunderpants (May 21, 2014)

Hi; background information here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/10624-fatigue-low-testosterone-reproductive-endocrinology-or-endocrinology-metabolism/

My initial reaction is that my thyroid stuff seems normal except that the TSH is pretty high and iron is low (despite eating a lot of BEEF and taking a multivitamin with iron that morning). I think I should also try Iodorol.

DATE/TIME MEAS UNIT REF LAB POSITION WRT REF RANGE

2014-05-29T13:30_EDT OT 97.8 degF 98.6 DoctorOffice
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT BPS 124 mmHg DoctorOffice
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT BPD 70 mmHg DoctorOffice
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT BPP 75 bpm DoctorOffice

2014-05-29T13:30_EDT TSH 4.20 uIU/mL 0.35-4.94 MidAmerica 84% [some say 3.0 is high]
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT FT3 2.9 pg/mL 1.7-3.7 MidAmerica 60%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT RT3 15 ng/dL 8-25 MidAmerica 41%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT FT4 1.0 ng/dL 0.7-1.5 MidAmerica 38%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT TPOAb <10.0 IU/mL 0.0-34.9 MidAmerica
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT TGAb <20.0 IU/mL 0.0-39.9 MidAmerica

2014-05-29T13:30_EDT Cortisol(blood) 13.1 ug/dL MidAmerica

2014-05-29T13:30_EDT TotTestosterone 237 ng/mL 250-1100 MidAmerica -2% [outside reference range]
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT FTestosterone 44.9 pg/mL 35.0-155.0 MidAmerica 8% [also quite low]
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT LH 3.2 mIU/mL MidAmerica 21% [based on Wikipedia range: very low under the circumstances]

2014-05-29T13:30_EDT LYME AB < or = 0.90 index MidAmerica
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT Ferritin 145.9 ng/mL 21.8-274.7 MidAmerica 49%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT IRON 80 mcg/dL 65-175 MidAmerica 14% [hmm....]

2014-05-29T13:30_EDT WBC 7.4 K/CUMM 3.3-10.5 MidAmerica 57%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT RBC 4.76 K/CUMM 4.15-5.75 MidAmerica 38%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT HEMOGLOBIN 15.1 G/DL 12.8-16.9 MidAmerica 56%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT HEMATOCRIT 44.6 % 38.8-50.2 MidAmerica 51%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT MCV 93.6 FL 78.0-100.0 MidAmerica 71%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT MCH 31.7 PG 27.0-34.0 MidAmerica 67%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT MCHC 33.9 G/DL 32.0-36.0 MidAmerica 47%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT RDW 13.0 % 11.5-15.0 MidAmerica 43%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT PLATELET_COUNT 177 K/CUMM 150-450 MidAmerica 9% [interesting]
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT MPV 9.3 FL 7.7-11.2 MidAmerica 46%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT NEUTROPHIL 58 % MidAmerica
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT LYMPHOCYTES 35 % MidAmerica
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT MONOCYTES 4 % MidAmerica
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT EOSINOPHILS 3 % MidAmerica
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT BASOPHILS 1 % MidAmerica
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT ABS_NEUTROPHILS 4.3 K/CUMM 1.3-6.0 MidAmerica 64%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT ABS_LYMPHOCYTES 2.6 K/CUMM 1.5-3.5 MidAmerica 55%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT ABS_MONOCYTES 0.3 K/CUMM 0.0-1.0 MidAmerica 30%
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT ABS_EOSINOPHILS 0.2 K/CUMM 0.0-0.7 MidAmerica 29% [I don't know blood...]
2014-05-29T13:30_EDT ABS_BASOPHILS 0.1 K/CUMM 0.0-0.1 MidAmerica 100% [I don't know blood...]


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/platelet/tab/test

Here is a list of causes for low platelet count. And you do have something going on w/the thyroid but which came first; the cart or the horse? That is the question.

It would be very good for your doctor to address the low platelets and then take it from there.

I hope you save the link to the site above as you can look all your tests up. Not to mention the educational factor. LOL!

And please insist on an ultra-sound of your thyroid.


----------



## CaptainThunderpants (May 21, 2014)

OK, thanks: I was not too concerned about platelets, but maybe I should be. I suspect it's related to the iron. My diet has a lot of beef and spinach: prior to the testing I was expecting it to be too high and that I would be advised to become a blood donor to get rid of some of it.

I will also try to get some vitamin tests including C, D, B-12. And the MTHFR gene test.


----------



## CaptainThunderpants (May 21, 2014)

I found some old lab work. I won't post it all, but a couple of things are interesting.

1995-12-14 TSH 1.1 uIU/ml 0.38 - 4.70

1995-12-14 FT4 1.2 ng/ml 0.7-1.9

So my thyroid was producing 20% more FT4 on 4x less TSH, i.e., it was 5x more efficient then.

Both of the following tests were due to my complaint of fatigue (1998 was one of my worst years ever). The good news is that they're not getting worse. I think they're probably related to the root cause.

1998-02-16 PLT 159 K/ul

1998-05-23 PLT 172 K/ul


----------



## CaptainThunderpants (May 21, 2014)

I posted a followup in the original thread:

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/10624-fatigue-low-testosterone-reproductive-endocrinology-or-endocrinology-metabolism/


----------



## CaptainThunderpants (May 21, 2014)

I am planning to see an endocrinologist within the next few months, but not immediately, but I ordered these online to get a more comprehensive picture of where I stand right now in case my condition is cyclical. The blood draw was much more difficult than last time: I may have been slightly dehydrated, and the collection center was really struggling (the technician was a trainee).

2014-06-15_12:16 Prolactin 10.1 ng/mL 4.0 - 15.2 (54% of reference range)
2014-06-15_12:16 Estradiol 14.1 pg/mL 7.6 - 42.6 (18% of reference range)


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I'm no expert, but those numbers look pretty good. I know from reading that lots of guys strive for an E2 estradiol in the low to mid-20's, but I think we are all different. It will be interesting to see what the future endo thinks about all of this. Hopefully they are knowledgable and open-minded. I know when I mentioned estradiol to one of my old docs, I just got a blank stare and no answer. Kind of like when I mentioned adrenals as well as FT4. Needless to say, I'm not a patient of theirs anymore.


----------

